# Lösungsvorschlag für 2 Aufgaben (AWL)



## drudge (27 April 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mich gerade etwas in AWL ein (habe vorher nur FUP programmiert) und habe hier 2 Übungsaufgaben, mit denen ich nicht so ganz zurecht komme.
Über die Lösung wäre ich sehr erfreut.


*Aufgabe 1  *


  Auf der BCD-Eingabe  (EW6)  wird eine Zahl von  *0000  *bis  *0999 * eingestellt. Diese soll im Datenbaustein DB1 im Gleitpunktformat (REAL) abgespeichert werden.

  Ist die Zahl größer als dezimal 500, soll das Bit A8.0 eingeschaltet werden, ist sie kleiner als dezimal 200, soll Bit A8.7  „1“-Signal erhalten.
  Ist die Zahl zwischen 200 und 500, ist Bit A8.3 =1 eingeschaltet.




*Aufgabe 2*


  Im Datenbaustein DB2.DBD4 ist ein *Wert1* (*0…90*) im REAL-Format gespeichert. 
  Auf der BCD-Eingabe  (EW6)  wird ein *Wert2* von *0000* bis *0099* eingestellt.
  Mit beiden Werten soll folgende Rechnung ausgeführt werden:

*Ergebnis = (Wert1 + Wert2) x 1,5 *

  Das Ergebnis soll im *nächsten* Speicherplatz des Datenbausteins DB2 im REAL-Format gespeichert und auf der vierstelligen BCD-Ausgabe  (AW0) angezeigt werden.



Vielen Dank,

Markus


----------



## vierlagig (27 April 2010)

drudge schrieb:


> über die lösung wäre ich sehr erfreut.



frag deine mutter!!!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 April 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> frag deine mutter!!!



kennst du seine mutter, 4L?


----------



## Sockenralf (27 April 2010)

Hallo,

was VL sagen will:
so läuft das hier nicht
Es ist DEINE Hausaufgabe und DU sollst was lernen

--> also mal her mit deiner Lösung, dann wird darüber nachgedacht 



MfG


----------



## vierlagig (27 April 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> kennst du seine mutter, 4L?



nein, ich gehe aber davon aus, dass sie, wenn ich Erich Fromm in seinen Ausführungen Glauben schenken darf, zumindest hat er mein Vertrauen, auf Grund der ihr innewohnenden Mutterliebe wesentlich mehr Verständnis für diese dämliche Bitte hat.


----------



## drudge (27 April 2010)

Da sind nicht meine Hausaufgaben. 
Das sind Übungsaufgaben aus meinem Studienkolleg. 

Wenn ich einen LösungsVORSCHLAG hätte, könnte ich wenigstens sehen, wie ich an so einer Aufgabe rangehe. Aus meinen Unerlagen heraus komme ich jedenfalls nicht auf die Lösung. Geschweige denn überhaupt auf einen Ansatz.


PS: Ich schreibe morgen mal meine Lösung hier rein. Die Beispielaufgaben sind immer ziemlich einfach und die Übungaufgaben ungleich schwerer. Das macht es nicht so leicht.

*Hier mal die einfachere Beispielaufgabe mit Lösg.*



   Auf der BCD-Eingabe  (EW6)  wird eine Zahl von  *0000  *bis  *0999 * eingestellt. Diese soll im Datenbaustein DB1 im *Datenwort 2* abgespeichert werden.
  Ist die Zahl größer als dezimal 500, soll die Hälfte dieser Zahl berechnet und im Datenbaustein DB1 im *nächsten *Datenwort abgelegt werden. Außerdem soll dieser Wert auf der BCD-Anzeige (AW0) angezeigt werden.




```
L EW 6
BTI
L 500
>I
SPB Rechnen
L EW6
T DB1.DBW2

BEA

Rechnen: 
L EW6
BTI
L2
/I
ITB
T MW8

L MW8
T AW0

L MW8
T DB1.DBW4

BEA
```


----------



## iPDI (27 April 2010)

wenn du in fup programmierst, erstelle deine aufgabe damit und schaust diese danach in awl an. mit der zeit siehst dudann, wie es aufgebaut ist und was du dir sparen kannst.....


----------



## vierlagig (27 April 2010)

drudge schrieb:


> Da sind nicht meine Hausaufgaben.
> Das sind Übungsaufgaben aus meinem Studienkolleg.
> 
> Wenn ich einen LösungsVORSCHLAG hätte, könnte ich wenigstens sehen, wie ich an so einer Aufgabe rangehe. Aus meinen Unerlagen heraus komme ich jedenfalls nicht auf die Lösung. Geschweige denn überhaupt auf einen Ansatz.
> ...



die Lösung ist
a) unvollständig
b) nicht in code-Tags (siehe meine Signatur) und
c) ein Tipp: schau dir die Umwandlungen der Zahlenformate an


----------



## drudge (27 April 2010)

Sorry, habe die Lösung editiert. Die war für ne andere Aufgabe.

Ich habe jetzt nicht verstanden, wie das mit dem 1-Signal im Bit 8.0 ...8.7 funktionieren soll. (1. Aufgabe im Startpost)


----------



## Gerhard K (27 April 2010)

> Ist die Zahl größer als dezimal 500, soll das Bit A8.0 eingeschaltet werden, ist sie kleiner als dezimal 200, soll Bit A8.7 „1“-Signal erhalten.
> Ist die Zahl zwischen 200 und 500, ist Bit A8.3 =1 eingeschaltet.


 
ist doch einfach.

wenn ZAHL >500 dann A8.0
wenn ZAHL< 200 dann A8.7
wenn ZAHL>200 und< 500 dann A8.3

das kannst du in AWL ja fast so runtertippen wie es im Text steht.


----------



## drudge (27 April 2010)

Also doch so einfach? Und ich konnte mir das nicht vorstellen - wenn man vor bäumen den Wald nicht sieht 
Bin aber auch erst seit dem WE mit AWL beschäftigt.

Bei den nächsten Aufgaben setze ich sofort meine Lösung mit drunter, damit sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. Da kommen bestimmt noch ein haufen Fragen.

PS: Bins eit heute registriert, lese aber schon seit wochen hier mit. FAQ etc.
Also keine Bange vor unnötigen Fragen 

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## vierlagig (27 April 2010)

drudge schrieb:


> damit sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.



aha, jetzt ist also der User auf der anderen Seite der Welt daran Schuld, dass DU nach einer Lösung gefragt hast und DU dir keine Gedanken über einen möglichen Lösungsvorschlag gemacht hast?
is ja nett.
schön dich hier im Forum begrüßen zu dürfen, wir brauchen mehr solche Leute wie dich!


----------



## drudge (27 April 2010)

Jetzt entspann dich doch mal 

Das habe ich damit doch gar nicht gemeint. Natürlich hatte ich mir schon Gedanken dazu gemacht. Und deswegen habe ich nun auch geschrieben, ich werde in Zukunft direkt meinen Lösungsweg hier reinschreiben, damit es eben NICHT den Eindruck macht und keiner aufgrund dessen (zurecht) schimpft. 


Ich hab deine Kritik ja zur Kenntnis genommen und find sie auch nachvollziehbar und deswegen mache ich es in hoffentlich künftig besser. 


PS: Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich auch zukünftig auf deine Hilfe vertrauen kann/darf.


----------



## vierlagig (27 April 2010)

drudge schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinst du ziemlich empfindlich zu sein.



auf jeden Fall freue ich mich über mehr so qualifizierte Einschätzungen zu meiner Person.
wir werden viel Spaß zusammen haben.


----------



## drudge (27 April 2010)

Das hatte ich schon rauseditiert, weil ich mir das dann doch nicht anmaßen wollte. Aber es kam mir im ersten Moment so vor, ohne dass es böse oder abwertend gemeint war.
Und wie ich sehe, war es auch gut so.


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2010)

drudge schrieb:


> Und wie ich sehe, war es auch gut so.



wie gesagt, ich lasse mich gern über meine Person informieren und belehren.
man selber hat ja da kaum noch Überblick.

P.S.: die Mailbenachrichtigung vergisst nie!


----------



## drudge (28 April 2010)

Das kann gut sein.

Vielleicht aber fällt dir der Überlick leichter, wenn du mal deine Beiträge hier liest. Es gab hier 2 User die mir mit einem einzigen Beitrag mehr weitergeholfen haben, als du mit deinen 6.

Aber ich will mich nicht streiten mit dir. 


Gute Nacht


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2010)

drudge schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein.
> 
> Vielleicht aber fällt dir der Überlick leichter, wenn du mal deine Beiträge hier liest. Es gab hier 2 User die mir mit einem einzigen Beitrag mehr weitergeholfen haben, als du mit deinen 6.
> 
> ...


ich kenne meine Beiträge hier, sowie die restlichen 6997 in diesem Forum.
demnächst gibt es ein Best Of.
wie auch immer, streite und diskutiere mit den Profis, nicht mit mir! da sind schon andere dran gescheitert...


----------



## drudge (28 April 2010)

Ich hoffe nur, die sind alle innhaltlich gehaltvoller, als in diesem Thread. 

Und nun reite davon, auf deinem hohen Roß.


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2010)

drudge schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, die sind alle innhaltlich gehaltvoller, als in diesem Thread.



nicht viel und dadurch kommt auch die Einstellung zu 4L ... ist wie Porno, polarisierend.
entweder man mag Porno oder man hasst Porno.



drudge schrieb:


> Und nun reite davon, auf deinem hohen Roß.



hab Angst vor Pferden.


----------



## drudge (28 April 2010)

dann ist das wohl so


----------



## Paule (28 April 2010)

Ich will jetzt kein Öl ins Feuer gießen,
aber Eure Diskussion gefällt mir.


----------



## waldy (28 April 2010)

//Auf der BCD-Eingabe (EW6) wird eine Zahl von *0000 *bis *0999* eingestellt. Diese soll im Datenbaustein DB1 im Gleitpunktformat (REAL) abgespeichert werden.
Ist die Zahl größer als dezimal 500, soll das Bit A8.0 eingeschaltet werden, ist sie kleiner als dezimal 200, soll Bit A8.7 „1“-Signal erhalten.
Ist die Zahl zwischen 200 und 500, ist Bit A8.3 =1 eingeschaltet

L EW6 
DTR
T MW10

L MW10
< 500
NSBP 200
L 1
T A8.0
BE

M200: > 200
NSPB ZW
L 1
T A8.7
BE

M ZW: L 1
T A8.3


----------



## Paule (28 April 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> L EW6
> *DTI*
> L 1
> < 500
> ...


Klasse Befehle Waldy,
wo hast Du denn DAS gelernt?


----------



## PN/DP (28 April 2010)

*Hähhh ????*



waldy schrieb:


> L EW6
> DTI
> L 1
> < 500
> ...


Ohhh waldy,
kannst Du jetzt schon ausländische SPS-Programmiersprachen? 

Wie man am Beitrag #6 sieht, soll die Lösung in S7-AWL sein.
Und S7-AWL konntest Du doch schon mal viel besser. 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## waldy (28 April 2010)

Paule, ich wuste nicht, das du kannst so schnell Kopieren. 
das war erst mal Grundaufbau, danach habe es Richrtig geändert, du soltest Richtige lösung anschauen
gruß waldy


----------



## Question_mark (28 April 2010)

*Ich krieg wirklich zuviel ...*

Hallo,



			
				drudge schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab hier 2 User die mir mit einem einzigen Beitrag mehr weitergeholfen haben, als du mit deinen 6.



Zwei User haben Dir weitergeholfen ? Einen habe ich gerade gefunden, siehe hier :



			
				Sockenralf schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist DEINE Hausaufgabe und DU sollst was lernen



Ähemm, den zweiten Beitrag habe ich auch gefunden, aber wirklich hilfreich finde ich den nicht ..

Du solltest besser Politiker werden ... Du hast die Fähigkeit, völlige Ahnungslosigkeit und Inkompetenz durch Arroganz und verbale Verdrehungen zu überdecken. 

In diesem Sinne, denke mal über Deine Wortwahl innerhalb der 9 Beiträge am ersten Tag im SPS_Forum nach ..  

[QUOTE="waldy"
]L EW6 
DTI
T MW10

L MW10
< 500
NSBP 200
L 1
T A8.0
BE

M200: > 200
NSPB ZW
L 1
T A8.7
BE

M ZW: L 1
T A8.3 [/QUOTE]

Upps, da kam gerade der allerseits hochgeschätzte SPS-Experte waldy mit der dritten hilfreichen Lösung rein ... Ich denke mal, Ihr zwei solltet Euch per PN näher unterhalten. Aber bitte ausschließlich per PN, alles andere ist Umweltverschmutzung 

Gruß

Question_mark

@waldy : Lass es lieber sein, mach doch erstmal den ersten Lehrgang von vierlagig zu Ende


----------



## waldy (28 April 2010)

hm, nächste mal mache ich erst erste Striche in Word Datai und nur danach füge ich was hier rein.
Irgendwie Sie kopieren ganz schnell meine Texte, welche habe ich doch sehr schnell verändert . Wann haben Sie die geschaft zu kopieren?



gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (28 April 2010)

> @waldy : Lass es lieber sein, mach doch erstmal den ersten Lehrgang von vlerlagig zu Ende


 - ich weiss es nciht wie sieht es mit Lehrgang aus, aber 4L ist wirklich am ende  

gruß waldy


----------



## Question_mark (28 April 2010)

*Boaah,*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Wann haben Sie die geschaft zu kopieren



Dazu reicht schon ein IQ > 10 ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## PN/DP (28 April 2010)

@Paule
Habe jetzt kein Step7 zur Hand, aber ich wette, daß beim Eingeben von waldys Code (so wie von uns vor waldys Änderung zitiert) nur 6 Zeilen nicht rot dargestellt werden (davon zwei leere Zeilen). 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Question_mark (28 April 2010)

*Jede Rolle vierlagig hat ein Ende*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> aber 4L ist wirklich am ende



Na klar, jede vierlagige Rolle ist nun mal nach 400 Blatt am Ende, was danach für Dich natürlich fatale Folgen hat.

Goldfinger   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (28 April 2010)

> Dazu reicht schon ein IQ > 10 ...


 - hm, ich überlege, wie am bestens die kann man rechnen.
Entweder von links nach Rechts 100-10 = 90 ,
oder von rechts nach Links ab 10 und bis unendlichkeit 

gruß waldy


----------



## Paule (28 April 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> L EW6
> DTR
> T MW10
> 
> ...


 Hallo Waldy,
auch Deine geänderte Version lässt sich nicht speichern.


----------



## waldy (28 April 2010)

Hi Paule,
ich schaue das Später nach.
Hatte bis jetzt mit Eplan P8 mich beschäftigt.

Ich muss noch mal später in Buch naschauen, wo ist meine Fehler.

gruß waldy


----------



## PN/DP (28 April 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Irgendwie Sie kopieren ganz schnell meine Texte, welche habe ich doch sehr schnell verändert . Wann haben Sie die geschaft zu kopieren?


Im Beitrags-Editor mußt Du erst mal den anderen Button "*Vorschau*" benutzen. Und erst wenn Dein Beitrag nach Deiner Meinung fertig ist auf "Antworten" klicken.
Dann kann auch niemand Deine halbfertigen Beiträge zitieren.

(Dein Beitrag #23 ist aber auch jetzt noch nicht reif für eine Veröffentlichung.) 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Question_mark (28 April 2010)

*Warum werden wir nur zum Mülleimer für die Abfälle dieser Welt*

Hallo Harald,



			
				PN/DP schrieb:
			
		

> (Dein Beitrag #23 ist aber auch jetzt noch nicht reif für eine Veröffentlichung.)



Und das wird er auch in 10 Jahren nicht sein. Nur soviel zu den Qualifikationsmaßnahmen der ARGE, die wir mit unserem sauer verdienten Geld finanzieren. Hauptsache einer weniger in der Statistik ...

Und da kriege ich so langsam einen ganz dicken Kragen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (28 April 2010)

Aber noch mal zurück zum Themenstarter,

drudge hat eine Frage gestellt und nach Aufforderung seine Lösung gepostet.
Sogar besser als mancher andere.
Und wird hier sehr hart attackiert nur weil er seine Meinung sagt.
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Question_mark (28 April 2010)

*paule, lese alles nochmal durch*

Hallo,



			
				paule schrieb:
			
		

> drudge hat eine Frage gestellt und nach Aufforderung seine Lösung gepostet.



Der vl hat doch eigentlich alles beantwortet, oder etwa nicht ??? 



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> die Lösung ist
> a) unvollständig
> b) nicht in code-Tags (siehe meine Signatur) und
> c) ein Tipp: schau dir die Umwandlungen der Zahlenformate an
> __________________



Und wenn der drudge dann immer noch rummault, weil die finale Lösung seiner Hausaufgabe immer noch vom persönlichen Engagement vom drudge abhhängt, also da fehlt mir jedes Verständnis ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (28 April 2010)

qu - ich muss meine Step 7 wieder am PC installieren, habe einfach so Proviesorisch Programm geschrieben - letzte 3 Monaten war nur mit Eplan beschäftig, habe schon bischen was über S7 vergessen. Muss noch mal in Bücher rein schauen.

Kann man Programm von D nicht Modernisieren?


> L 500 // wird erst in Akku 1 und danach in AKku 2 verschoben
> L EW 6 // wird in Akku 1 geschrieben
> DTR // umwandlung in Real Zahl
> 
> ...


 

```
L 500  
L EW 6 
DTR 

>I
SPB Rechnen

T DB1.DBW2 
BEA

Rechnen: 

L2
/I
ITB
T MW8 

T AW0

T DB1.DBW4

BEA
```


----------



## Paule (28 April 2010)

OK, der Code wurde nachträglich geändert.
Dann halte ich mich doch lieber raus.

@Waldy, das empfehle ich Dir auch!


----------



## Question_mark (28 April 2010)

*..*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> habe einfach so Proviesorisch Programm geschrieben



Ach, da gab es in den 60-Jahren einen tollen Song der Beatles : "Let it be"

Um das mal für Dich zu übersetzen : Lot et sinn

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (28 April 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Kann man Programm von D nicht Modernisieren?


Ich glaube Du nicht!


waldy schrieb:


> ```
> L 500  [B][COLOR=red]// Was passiert damit?[/COLOR][/B]
> L EW 6
> DTR  [COLOR=red][B]// wandeln in Real [/B][/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## waldy (28 April 2010)

> L 500  *// Was passiert damit?*


 - wird in AKku 1 geschrieben, und danach in AKku 2 geschoben, nach dem wie EW6 wird geladen in Akku1.

Und dann Akku 2 und AkKu 1 werden mit Funktion /I berechnen.


----------



## Gerhard K (28 April 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - wird in AKku 1 geschrieben, und danach in AKku 2 geschoben, nach dem wie EW6 wird geladen in Akku1.
> 
> Und dann Akku 2 und AkKu 1 werden mit Funktion /I berechnen.


 
waldy, bei dir ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.
aber man kann sehen wie man es absolut nicht machen soll.


----------

